# pcAnywhere über Linux-Server



## Arne Buchwald (16. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe vor ein paar Tagen bei eBay eine Version von pcAnywhere 10.5 Basis ersteigert.

Im Moment gehen alle Clients im LAN über den internen Linux-Server ins INet. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diesen so einzustellen, dass ich mit pcAnywhere von einem Win2k-Client über den Linux-Server mich irgendwo anders einwählen kann? Oder muss die Fritz-Karte direkt in dem Rechner sein, der sich irgendwo einwählen will ?


----------



## dfd1 (18. Februar 2003)

Wenn dein Server als Router funktioniert, sollte es doch wie bei einem Hardware-Router funktionieren.
Vieleicht musst du auch ein VPN machen.
Habs noch nicht ausprobiert


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dfd1 _
> *Wenn dein Server als Router funktioniert, sollte es doch wie bei einem Hardware-Router funktionieren.
> Vieleicht musst du auch ein VPN machen.
> Habs noch nicht ausprobiert *


Sorry, das verstehe ich im Moment nicht ganz. Ich habe hier pcAnywhere auf einem Win2k-Client, der über einen der Linux-Server hier ins Netz geht. Nur in dem einen Linux-Server ist eine Fritz-Card ...

Wie soll das gehen? Ich stehe im Moment auf'm Schlauch.

Schonmal danke,


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Sorry, das verstehe ich im Moment nicht ganz. Ich habe hier pcAnywhere auf einem Win2k-Client, der über einen der Linux-Server hier ins Netz geht. Nur in dem einen Linux-Server ist eine Fritz-Card ...
> 
> Wie soll das gehen? Ich stehe im Moment auf'm Schlauch.
> ...



lt. deinen Aussagen, müsste dieser Linux Server ein Hardware Router sein, dann gilt der Post von dfd1, sollte dem nicht so sein, hab ich keien Ahnung was du meinst.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Stauffenberg _
> *lt. deinen Aussagen, müsste dieser Linux Server ein Hardware Router sein, dann gilt der Post von dfd1, sollte dem nicht so sein, hab ich keien Ahnung was du meinst.
> 
> Gr33ts
> Stauffenberg *


Die Möglichkeit, mich über TCP/IP mit der Gegenstelle zu verbinden (der Linux-Server würde halt ganz normal nur routen) ist mir bekannt. Ich möchte jedoch aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht über das Internet gehen, sondern direkt die MSN des Zielrechners anwählen.
Ist das möglich? Mit Zusatztools? Gar Nicht? An die Entwickler wenden ?

Trotzdem schon mal vielen Dank,


----------



## melmager (25. Februar 2003)

klar kann man andre msns anwählen
kommt auch drauf an welche fritzkarte du hast

die einser oder die zweier

die werden verschieden gehandelt ...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Februar 2003)

Die Version 1 ist das. Ich kann mir jedoch irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass sich das pcAnywhere von meinem Win2k-Client zum Linux-Server verbinden kann, dort eine Einwahl in einen anderen Computer startet und dann so agiert als ob die Fritz-Card im Win2k-Client sei ...


----------



## melmager (26. Februar 2003)

also ich habe nochmal nachgegraben:

was geht: den router dazu bringen verschiedene msn anwählen für den win pc ist das aber nach wie vor eine tcp/ip verbindung

nur bei der isdn karte 2 könnte man theoretisch die isd dienste freigeben nur noch keiner hat ne entsprechende SW gemacht :-( 

so gesehen kannst du dein isdn router nicht nutzen :-(
denn soweit ich weiss braucht pcanywere direkten zugriff auf das modem


----------



## AgentJ (17. März 2003)

sorry wenn ich mich hier einmische, aber PCAnywhere würde doch unter Windows ganz normal auf die CAPI zugreifen oder irre ich mich da. Wenn es so ist gibt es bei http://www.sourceforge.net nen CAPI-Proxy (oder so) der die CAPI übers Netzwerk freigibt, so ähnlich wie AVM-KEN, ich habs selber nicht ausprobiert, wollte es aber in nächster Zukunft mal probieren, wenn es das ist was du suchst, würde ich mich freuen, wenn du nochmal nen kurzen Rückblick geben würdest.


----------



## Imp (12. Juni 2003)

Hi,
hier ist die Lösung:

http://www.netnode.de/howto/capi-server.html


----------

